# Lake of the Woods Ice Crack



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, did you guys here about the ice this past weekend that stranded a bunch of fisherman till they got a boat? I guess there was like 100 ft of open water and about 200 4 wheelers and snow mobiles still out there they won't be able to get until it freezes back up.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, ive been up there when the ice cracks. I promise that if it was your first time hearing it you'd think you were going to die. We have actually had to plank some of the ridges to get out to where we fish. But hey you have to go where the fish are.


----------

